# how to make Indian Fantails to breed?



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

i have just bought them and they are too pretty.
i want to breed them so how to make it?
Any experience in fantail can tell me wat to do?
plz tell.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

keval90 said:


> i have just bought them and they are too pretty.
> i want to breed them so how to make it?
> Any experience in fantail can tell me wat to do?
> plz tell.


Well, you can't MAKE them breed. They will breed if they want to when two birds decide they "like" each other. 
Some members expressed that they thought the blue check is sick and after looking at the pictures, I totally agree. Whatever is wrong with it will possibly make the other birds sick too. You really need to separate this bird from the rest. 
As far as breeding, with the birds loose and free outside, they will mate with whatever bird they want to mate with. You don't have any control over this as long as you leave the birds outside on their own.


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*i have seperated*



Lovebirds said:


> Well, you can't MAKE them breed. They will breed if they want to when two birds decide they "like" each other.
> Some members expressed that they thought the blue check is sick and after looking at the pictures, I totally agree. Whatever is wrong with it will possibly make the other birds sick too. You really need to separate this bird from the rest.
> As far as breeding, with the birds loose and free outside, they will mate with whatever bird they want to mate with. You don't have any control over this as long as you leave the birds outside on their own.


i have seperated the blue bird from the other.
i will the fantail mate with the normal pigeons?
i have kept all together except blue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

keval90 said:


> i have seperated the blue bird from the other.
> i will the fantail mate with the normal pigeons?
> i have kept all together except blue


That's good that you've separated the blue check. 
Yes, all breeds of pigeons will mate with any other pigeon. Doesn't matter what breed they are.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

What is their age and have they come to maturity?


----------

